# Cookin' fat



## Wombat Ranger (Mar 4, 2022)

Cookin' down elk fat today on a junk burner outside.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 4, 2022)

What do you use it for?

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SweetMK (Mar 4, 2022)

Lamp oil,, I heard electricity is so expensive out there, that everyone is reverting to old forms of lighting'!!


----------



## Wombat Ranger (Mar 5, 2022)

Wife makes candles out of it. Mixes in a little oil for scent or whatever.

Can also make good oil for waterproofing anything leather etc like your boots.

There are other uses but that's what we have done yet.


----------



## Wombat Ranger (Mar 5, 2022)

SweetMK said:


> Lamp oil,, I heard electricity is so expensive out there, that everyone is reverting to old forms of lighting'!!


Funny thing, we have no monthly power bill, we just have solar power


----------



## Wombat Ranger (Mar 5, 2022)

Traded the fat out for sap this afternoon. 







While we finished grinding elk burger and making sausages.


----------

